# Comparing apples to oranges!



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

People say you can't compare apples with oranges. I say you can. Let's cut to the core and debate the real issue. Don't beat each other to a pulp! Try and stay calm on this emotive topic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

Oranges - more work, but better reward. Although I am a sucker for any candy/soda with green apple flavoring.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

DrMike said:


> Oranges - more work, but better reward. Although I am a sucker for any candy/soda with green apple flavoring.


Are you 12 years old?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

As @hpowders tagline has it: "Keep it pithy! Think Lincoln's Gettysburg Address! Think Haydn's Symphonic Finales!"

There's several other threads here: is fruit really an emotive subject?; are oranges the only fruit?; which is your favourite apple?; why are there so few orange varieties compared to apples.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Taggart said:


> [...]
> There's several other threads here: is fruit really an emotive subject?; are oranges the only fruit?; which is your favourite apple?; why are there so few orange varieties compared to apples.


Most apple varieties decorate the lily.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Love apple names - russet, crispin, ashmead - the words themselves smell of apples. 
I like the idea of apples more than the reality though.

Oranges are _not_ the only fruit.

Are satsumas and tangerines types of orange or species in their own right

I voted vegetables btw - I love broccoli


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Where does Mr Cox's orange pippin fit in?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I vote for oranges, but not any old oranges. I like small, neat, sweet, well-balanced, easily accessed, totally satisfying satsumas or clementines. You can tell I'm a baroque fan, can't you?

As for these apples - grafted different varieties, some with gnarled skins, some too sour for the average palate to appreciate - away with them, I say. Send them to the cider press!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I vote for oranges, but not any old oranges. I like small, neat, sweet, well-balanced, easily accessed, totally satisfying satsumas or clementines. You can tell I'm a baroque fan, can't you?
> 
> As for these apples - grafted different varieties, some with gnarled skins, some too sour for the average palate to appreciate - away with them, I say. Send them to the cider press!


I'll drink to that. :cheers:


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Taggart said:


> I'll drink to that. :cheers:


Me too! As luck would have it I have a Magners chillin' in the fridge.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Oranges. Apples are mostly boring.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I thought that's what 95% of the polls on here were all about!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

A bit OT for this thread, but someone once summarized the apples/oranges argument as this:

"You are claiming that the two things I am comparing are not alike. To prove this, you compare both of these things to fruit."


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Apples make cider, oranges don't. Apple juice doesn't sting so much when it squirts into your eye. Apples don't need to be peeled. Apples are more filling. Guess what I'm voting for.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Are you 12 years old?


Seems like it at times, doesn't it? But, sadly, no. Also sad is that, while I really enjoy green apple flavored candy and soda, my diabetes prohibits me from enjoying most of them.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Just like with composers, I rarely settle for the "great" fruit. :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've always loved apples, especially the organically grown Red Delicious kind. I eat one a day.

Citrus fruits contain too much acid and can produce stomach and esophageal reflux over time. Sorry.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Oranges. Apples are mostly boring.


If you expect to pay for my Business Class ticket to London, you will retract this.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm more into bananas.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

hpowders said:


> If you expect to pay for my Business Class ticket to London, you will retract this.


Oh didn't you realise? - That was shangoyal's let-out clause!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Apples make cider, oranges don't. Apple juice doesn't sting so much when it squirts into your eye. Apples don't need to be peeled. Apples are more filling. Guess what I'm voting for.


You can make orange wine. Apple juice doesn't squirt, but if it gets in your eye it still hurts. Oranges don't *need *to be peeled either. Depends on the relative size of the apple and the orange. I've just bought some coxes that ran to about 10 to a kilo - more like large plums - I've also had large Jaffas that could double as melons. No idea what you're voting for - Worcester Pearmains - keeping up the Elgar theme?

(PS what is a Worcester Pearmain - apple, pear, strawberry?)


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Oranges all the way.......Unless it's it's an apple.....
Why can't I make up my mind?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Oh didn't you realise? - That was shangoyal's let-out clause!


It's starting to dawn on me, yes.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm more into bananas.


Good source of potassium. Bananas can help _peel _back the years.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Apples? Oranges? Nah... multivitamins.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Apples? No, I like a decent old fashioned orange, like a navel or a blood orange. No, I prefer apples; odd, sharp varieties. Dislike bland over-sweet apples - would rather all Golden delicious, Braeburns, Mackintosh Reds etc. were pulped at source.

Are you getting the idea? Very like my musical tastes, I think.

As a child I once tried to drink a bottle of Vosene (apple-scented shampoo). It does not taste of apples, it tastes of shampoo. The moral? All is not what it seems.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Apples? No, I like a decent old fashioned orange, like a navel or a blood orange. No, I prefer apples; odd, sharp varieties. Dislike bland over-sweet apples - would rather all Golden delicious, Braeburns, Mackintosh Reds etc. were pulped at source.
> 
> Are you getting the idea? Very like my musical tastes, I think.
> 
> As a child I once tried to drink a bottle of Vosene (apple-scented shampoo). It does not taste of apples, it tastes of shampoo. The moral? All is not what it seems.


Vosene! I haven't heard that word in many a year. I remember! Thank ye, kind sir.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> ...
> As a child I once tried to drink a bottle of Vosene (apple-scented shampoo). It does not taste of apples, it tastes of shampoo. The moral? All is not what it seems.


Question is, did it cure the dandruff?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

mstar said:


> Apples? Oranges? Nah... multivitamins.


Waste of money. You end up peeing out most of them before they are absorbed by your body.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Vosene! I haven't heard that word in many a year. I remember! Thank ye, kind sir.


I can taste it still...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Waste of money. You end up peeing out most of them before they are absorbed by your body.


Interesting point that is related - I, as a diabetic, take a daily aspirin, low dose. I take the enteric coated ones. A friend of mine who just had a double bypass said his cardiologist told him those were a waste of time. You end up pooping most of the aspirin out before it can be absorbed. Take the children's chewable ones, if you have to be on a daily aspirin regimen. The aspirin is more readily absorbed by the body. Sorry, just my $0.02.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

What about soluble aspirin? Is that absorbed better?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> What about soluble aspirin? Is that absorbed better?


I would imagine so. The main problem is the enteric-coated aspirin. The coating does not dissolve quickly enough to allow for the full dose to be released into your system before it completely passes through your body - it is too well protected. So any form of aspirin that allows it to be more readily absorbed, I would think, would be preferable.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> Oranges all the way.......Unless it's it's an apple.....
> Why can't I make up my mind?


Get rid of the oranges and switch to all apples, all the time. You will then be able to make up your mind.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Tobacco is my favorite _vegetable_


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

You know what they say...an apple a day keeps the doctor away!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Oranges are more flavorful, usually. But apples are less messy to eat. I voted for oranges because the smell always makes me think of a bright summer day


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Could one ever see William Tell shooting an orange off his son's head?
Of course not!
I rest my case.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Oranges are more flavorful, usually. But apples are less messy to eat. I voted for oranges because the smell always makes me think of a bright summer day


I have soap that will do the same thing.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

I am crazy for hot apple pie with vanilla ice cream

I also adore orange cake with chocolate sauce on it

Valencia oranges are so sweet and with a beautiful color of their juice

Golden delicious and smith are my kind of apples

clockwork orange was a controversial film and I always wanted to visit big apple



in the end, I do not know what to vote

apples or oranges? I might go for water melon or grapes


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Well, I say Von Gogh was a far better artist than Wagner was a composer.

Now THAT is comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. Van Gogh was never dull.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Yes. Van Gogh was never dull


First time he heard Wagner, he cut off his ear...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

brianvds said:


> First time he heard Wagner, he cut off his ear...


Heh! Heh! Quite understandable. Vincent was a sensitive artist.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Q. Apples or Oranges?

A. Fried fish!


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

DrMike said:


> You end up pooping most of the aspirin out before it can be absorbed
> 
> 
> > Here in the dark heart of Appalachia, affectionately designated by the DEA as the "prescription-drug-abuse-capitol-of-the-world", it's become a time-honored tradition to crush and snort your black market or taxpayer subsidized prescriptions for Oxycontin, Lorcet, Percocet, Tramadol, Xanax, et al....this efficient approach - which bypasses the gastrointestinal digestive mechanism altogether - should also work well with non-narcotic analgesics like aspirin.
> ...


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Orange as a food
Apple as a juice
Da da dee da doo da dee


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Katie said:


> DrMike said:
> 
> 
> > You end up pooping most of the aspirin out before it can be absorbed
> ...


----------

